# Make the Paragon channels parallel?



## newbold (Mar 8, 2022)

So the Paragon/King of Tone is 2 drive channels in series.

How could that be modified so that the 2 channels can be used in parallel to blend the tones together?


----------



## TravisM (Mar 12, 2022)

I looked at the schematic and I'm a bit unsure about doing this on the full size paragon because of the charge pump circuit. I think if you do the paragon mini it would be pretty straightforward. I've read other folks use the guitar pcb buff and blend for creating effects in parallel so check that out too.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 12, 2022)

do you want to blend the two separate channels (that's what it seems like)?  or do you want to blend the output of the single channel with the output of the two combined channels (seems potentially more useful if the two single channels end up being very similar)?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 12, 2022)

One option would be to not use a Paragon. Instead, use two Pauper boards and build around an enclosure that can hold them side-by-side. I did the same thing with the two Pro-10 boards to build a complete Protein clone with the ability to switch the order. In your case, you could wire them to run parallel instead of in series and have a whole lot more control over how the two interact with one another. Might require adding your own little PCB to create the mix but still way easier than trying to attempt this with a Paragon.


----------



## newbold (Mar 13, 2022)

I want to blend the 2 stages and have them individually engage/disengage much like the Pigtronix Disnortion v1  A friend ordered the parts to build but I forgot how in guitarland people cascade gainstages.

I once had a Disnortion, should never have offloaded it.  Touch sensitive OD with a multi-eq “fuzz” which I put into treble mode at low gain for added definition with no real extra boost when I wanted it.  Cutting through a mix made easy.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 13, 2022)

The suggestion to use two Pauper boards with a blend pot seems like a good way to go.


----------



## newbold (Mar 14, 2022)

zgrav said:


> The suggestion to use two Pauper boards with a blend pot seems like a good way to go.


It does, but doesn’t address the paragon mini build that’s upcoming.


----------



## TravisM (Mar 14, 2022)

The paragon mini seems straightforward to mod for parallel. pin 3 of IC 1 and pin 3 of IC 2 are the inputs for either side. I think you could start with the input going into In 1 and then have out 1 going into the input of the BnB with In 2 being the send and out 2 going to return. I'm not 100% certain of the wiring for the switches for circuit 1 and 2 with a footswitch though.


----------

